# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  أماكن الدروس والمحاضرات في الدولة لشهر رمضان المبارك

## بنت الامارات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سيكون هذا الموضوع خاص بأماكن الدروس والمحاضرات خلال شهر رمضان المبارك في جميع امارات ومناطق الدولة ليسهل الحضور إليها ..

فمن يكون لديها أي معلومات او معرفة بأماكن المحاضرات والدروس وأسماء المساجد او الجمعيات مع ذكر اسماء الشيوخ والمحاضرين وتحديد موعدها باليوم والساعة فتضعه هنا في هذا الموضوع والدال على الخير كفاعله 

وسيغلق الموضوع حاليا ويفتح فيما بعد ولكن الرجاء من الان جمع المعلومات لذلك 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## شذى الأرواح



----------


## شذى الأرواح



----------


## هند

جدول بالمحاضرات الرمضانية التي ستقام في قناة القصباء بإمارة الشارقة

----------


## بداية new

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## المبرقـعـه

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## ليلتوه

بس ممكن تذكرون فاي امارة

----------


## ealgassmi

يزاج الله خير 
بس لو ممكن 
جدول المحاظرات لامارة راس الخيمة

----------


## تسابيح

يزاكم الله خير
وما شي محاضرات في العين

----------


## نيران الثلوج

مشكورة إختي على الموضوع المميز و نتريا كل يديد منج ....

----------


## الروح الوفية

يزاج الله خير 
بس لو ممكن 
جدول المحاظرات لامارة راس الخيمة

----------


## ريـــــــم

> يزاكم الله خير
> وما شي محاضرات في العين

----------


## thariya

ان شاء الله...بعد ما يجهز جدول..امارة عجمان
راح اخبركم.........بس اغلبه بمسجد الشيخ زااااااااااااايد

----------


## ماما فاطمة

وين بتكون المحاضرات في مدنيه العين ابا ا عرف خاصه في اهالي العين وشكراااا

----------


## أم حمدة2008

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## أم الأطفال

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حنونة 2008

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربي يسعدج دنيا وآخره على هذا الموضوع المفيد 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## *ام حمودي*

مشكورين

----------


## شموخ داري

ييزاكم الله خير ع التذكير وفي ميزان حسناتكم يارب

----------


## رعشة حرف

ممكن المحاضرات بالشارقة

----------


## ريـــــــم

عندي اقتراح بسيط خواتي ،، لو تسووون جدول ويكون كالتالي :

تسلسل 

اسم المدينة 

واسم المحاضرة 

واسم المحاضر

والمكان

والزمان ، اليوم والوقت ،،

واسم العضوة التي ابلغت عن وجود محاضرة ( اختياري )

و تكون مشرفة ماسكة الموضوع ويكون الموضوع في صفحة واحدة فقط

وكل محاضرة يتم تبليغ المشرفة اللي ماسكة الموضوع عنها وتقوم هي بإضافتها

بالجدول السابق ،، يعني المشرفة تكون مخولة بالإضافة على الجدول فقط ..

وجيه بيسهل على الجميع ... بدال ما نيلس نجلب صفحة صفحة عشان نعرف المحاضرات 

ووين بتكون ووووو ، وعشان الكل يستفيد إن شاء الله ،،،،،،، شو رايكن خواتي ؟؟؟ 

^_^

----------


## سمرفلسطين

جزاك الله خير

----------


## نيران الثلوج

ثانكس على الجهود الرائعة

----------


## عاشقةالجنه

جزاك الله خير

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## almasa

> عندي اقتراح بسيط خواتي ،، لو تسووون جدول ويكون كالتالي :
> 
> تسلسل 
> 
> اسم المدينة 
> 
> واسم المحاضرة 
> 
> واسم المحاضر
> ...


اضم صوتي لصوت الاخت ... واي مساعدة ممكن نقدمها فنحن حاضرين..  :Smile: 
وجزى الله خير كل راغب بالخير ...

----------


## المريه

> جدول بالمحاضرات الرمضانية التي ستقام في قناة القصباء بإمارة الشارقة
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://www2.****.com/2007/09/06/21/39855556.gif[/IMG]


يزاج الله خير أختي بس الوصلة مب واضحة ما تشتغل ممكن تحطينها مرة ثانية

----------


## فواحة عطر

يزاكم الله خير والله ينور دربكم بالخير والايمان

----------


## حوراء ابوظبي

جزاج الله الف خيرحعل الله رمضان خير عليكم وبارك الله لكم اجمعيا

----------


## بنت عيمان4

خواتي محد منكم إيعرف إذا بتكون في عيمان محاضرات ودروس دينية ف يرمضان أرجوكن لاتبخلن علينا

----------


## لبن اب

اسال عن تامحاضرات في دبي

----------


## أسـومـهـ

يزاكن الله خير ... واللي عندها معلومات عن المحاضرات فدبي لا تبخل علينا

----------


## نسايم العين

مشكوره أختي أنا اريد إللي في العين و أبوظبي

----------


## م ش ا ع ل

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## thariya

> خواتي محد منكم إيعرف إذا بتكون في عيمان محاضرات ودروس دينية ف يرمضان أرجوكن لاتبخلن علينا


بعده ماحطوا الجدول النهائي :Smile: 
اللي اعرفه....
صلااااااااااة التراويح بيكون* بمسجد الشيخ زايــــــــد في عيمان*
محمد ايوب من المسجد النبوي
الشيخ مشاري العفاســــــــــــي
فارس عباد من السعودية اظن 
واليمن شخص اخر نسيت اسمـــــــه...

----------


## أرض دبي

يزاج الله خير اختي الحبيبه بنت الامارات 

بس ان ماعليكن اماره نريد حد يوافينا بـ جدول محاضرات خيمه طوار- دبي

----------


## شرينه20

جزااج الله خيـــــــــر

في بوظبي بعد لا تنسون

ومشكورين  :Smile:

----------


## خوله المبارك

والله شوقتونا في رمضان

----------


## أم سلامه2006

يزاكن الله خييييير

----------


## الفارسة999

ياااااسلام عليكم
انتوا 100%
هلموضوع كنت ادور عليه





ويييييييييين المحاضرات بابوظبي ستكون؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حورالعين4

يزاج الله خير صاحبة الموضوع والله حمستينا

----------


## مروهاج

خواتي شو عن راس الخيمه

----------


## بثـينه

يزاج الله خير على هالموضوع القيم ..

و ان شاء الله لو حصلت جدول لاي اماره برجع لكم بالمفيد ...

و كل عام وانتو الى الله أقرب ورمضان مبارك باذن الله ...

----------


## سما الأمارات

يزاج الله خير اختي ع الطرح

----------


## ليلى أم هادف

ربي يوفقج لعمل الخير

----------


## برج العقرب

االمحاضرة في مدينة العين

----------


## أم عبيدوحميد

*يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## رحمه27

جزاكم الله خير 

والشهامه بعد لا تنسوها

----------


## خلود بوظبي

وين المحاضرات كل ما وحده دخلت قالت شكرا وبس عيل ليش حاطين المووضوع

----------


## ساره_2001

لا حظت في جدول محاضرات جائزة دبي محاضرات للنساء ومحاضرات للرجال 
يعني مايصير نحضر إذا كان للرجال ولا عادي؟؟

----------


## غموض

المكان : ام القيوين _ مسجد الشيخ زايد

التاريخ : 2008/8/29

اليوم : الجمعة

الشيخ : عبدالله الكمالي

بعنوان : كيـــف نستقبل شهر رمضان

التوقيت : بعد صلاة المغرب

ملاحظة : للرجـــال ويوجد مكان للنســاء

----------


## ميـــرنا

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك الغاليه..

----------


## ساره_2001

> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك الغاليه..

----------


## عوشة

بالنسبه لبوظبي.. اتوقع في محاضرات في المسرح الوطني بتنظيم الاتحاد النسائي.. بس يبالنا نسأل

ان شاء الله انا بتصل بهم وبسألهم

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

ثزاكم الله خير

----------


## ليبانو ظبي

مشكورين وايد خواتي
وبالنسبة لابو ظبي نبى نعرف لاماكن بليييييييزززززز

----------


## ظبية الامارات

> بالنسبه لبوظبي.. اتوقع في محاضرات في المسرح الوطني بتنظيم الاتحاد النسائي.. بس يبالنا نسأل
> 
> ان شاء الله انا بتصل بهم وبسألهم


 
صح هم كل سنة يسوون محاضرات خاصه بالنساء هناك ,,

صراحه تجنن وأنا حضرت كم محاضرة ,,

أتمنى حد يحصل الجدول الخاص بالمحاضرات مالهم هذي السنة ,,

----------


## طيفة راك

يزاكم الله خير.. 
نتريا بفارق الصبر جدول راك 
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر

----------


## so0sa

> جدول بالمحاضرات الرمضانية التي ستقام في قناة القصباء بإمارة الشارقة
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://www2.****.com/2007/09/06/21/39855556.gif[/IMG]




أختي مايظهر الرابط

----------


## عوشة

بالنسبة لبنات بوظبي.... اتصلت اليوم يالتنمية الاسريه وقالولي انهم ان شاء الله بينظمون محاضرات في رمضان بس بعدهم يضبطون الجدول... المحاضرات اما بتكون في المسرح الوطني او في مسرح التنميه فرع البطين او المشرف مادري والله...

وقالولي انهم بيطرشون مسجات عن كل محاضره مع اسم المحاضر والتوقيت.. والاعلانات بتكون في اذاعة بوظبي للقرآن الكريم

----------


## cute soul

والعيـــن؟؟ ...

----------


## فراوله-1987

موفقه ^_^

----------


## fantk_z3ab

ممكن محاضرات بوظبي

----------


## ديــايــه

يـــزاكم الله الف خير ...

كله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاءالله ...

----------


## angel2008

مشكورين

----------


## شجون القلب

*مكان* : نــــــادي سيـــدات الـــشارقـــــة
*محاضر*: محمد هداية
*تاريخ* : 13/9/2008م
*سعر التذكره* (100 درهم )





لا يفوتكم ...

----------


## عالي سموي

يسلموو ع الموضوع 


ولاهنتي

----------


## راعية أعمال

مشكورين

وكل عام وأنتم بخير

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## Blossom

يزاكم الله الف خير خواتي

----------


## أخت الريم

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## &&عفراء&&

يزاج الله ألف خير إن شاء الله

----------


## الوطنية

ثانكســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## أم أسما

جزاكم الله خير وجعله في موازين حسناتكم

----------


## thariya

*الشيخ د.محمد ايوب* امام المسجد النبوي...............صلاة التراويح اليوم في مسجد الشيخ زايد في *عجماااااااااان*

----------


## تامي girl

where to ask about lectures in AL AIN?

----------


## thariya

اليـــــــــــــــوم 1\9-2008 الأثنيـــــــــــن في *جمعيه الأرشاد الإجتماعي* بعجمان بعد صلاة التراويح محاضرة للشيخ* محمد حسان* بعنوان *الطريق الأقوم*

----------


## حلوت_المنطوق

اشكرج ويزاااااااج الله الف خير

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

الغوالي كل الجداول 2007 ممكن حد يحطي جدوال 2008 
ضروري

----------


## خالتي قماشة

محاضرات الخيمة الرمضانية اللي في الطوار بتبدأ 7 أو 8 رمضان ان شاءالله ولمدة 12 يوم 

والملتقى برعاية دائرة السياحة والتسويق التجاري كعادتهم في كل سنة وهالسنة بعنوان ((غرس الاسلام))

التفاصيل من يوصلني الجدول بحطه ان شاءالله


ويزاكم الله خيييييير على هالموضوع القيم

----------


## ساره_2001

جزاكم الله خير
أأتمنى أحضر محاضرة للشيخ محمد حسان

----------


## um noor

السلام عليكم بنات 
يعطيكم العافيه 
ومبارك عليكم الشهر 
ياريت حد يبلغنا عن محاضرات بوظبي

تحياتي

----------


## حايرة7

يزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## المهـــا



----------


## المهـــا



----------


## شموخ عليا

*الغاليات في الفجيرة ما أشوف أي محاضرة مذكورة

خاطرنا نحضر و لو محاضرة*

----------


## أحاسيس 85

> عندي اقتراح بسيط خواتي ،، لو تسووون جدول ويكون كالتالي :
> 
> تسلسل 
> 
> اسم المدينة 
> 
> واسم المحاضرة 
> 
> واسم المحاضر
> ...





*أحسنتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــي ... تأيــــيــد 100%*

----------


## طيف قلبي

> عندي اقتراح بسيط خواتي ،، لو تسووون جدول ويكون كالتالي :
> 
> تسلسل 
> 
> اسم المدينة 
> 
> واسم المحاضرة 
> 
> واسم المحاضر
> ...



أؤيد 100 بالمليون .. لتعم الفائدة ^_^

----------


## Looooonely

> محاضرات الخيمة الرمضانية اللي في الطوار بتبدأ 7 أو 8 رمضان ان شاءالله ولمدة 12 يوم 
> 
> والملتقى برعاية دائرة السياحة والتسويق التجاري كعادتهم في كل سنة وهالسنة بعنوان ((غرس الاسلام))
> 
> التفاصيل من يوصلني الجدول بحطه ان شاءالله
> 
> 
> ويزاكم الله خيييييير على هالموضوع القيم



بانتظارج على احر من اليمر  :Smile:

----------


## o.xox

بوظبي ؟؟؟ وين ؟؟ ما شوف لها جدول؟؟؟ 


يا ليت بنات اللي عندها علم بأي محاضرات في بوظبي 

و خاصه التي تقام فالتنميه الاسريه .. تقووللنا

----------


## ام وسام

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

محاضرات واحة الإيمان - قناة القصباء (الشارقة)

----------


## ظبية الامارات

.
.
.

أهل أبوظبي ~*

محاضرة الشيخ \ محمد النابلسي - تأملات في أسماء الله الحسنى -

الجمعة 5 - 9 - 2008

الساعة : 9:30

للاستفسار التنمية الأسرية 026669982 - أبوظبي 

وترومين تخبرينهم عسب يطرشون لج مسجات عن المحاضرات اللي يسوونها ومتى تكون واسم الشيخ ,, 

.
.
.

----------


## ام_سعدوني

السبت 6 رمضان 9:30
تاج على الرؤوس
ااشيخ ابراهيم طلحة في ابوظبي

----------


## ام_سعدوني

للاستفسار التنمية الأسرية 026669982 - أبوظبي 

وترومين تخبرينهم عسب يطرشون لج مسجات عن المحاضرات اللي يسوونها ومتى تكون واسم الشيخ ,, 

--------

----------


## شوق _ زايد

للرفع

----------


## ميرة دبي

*خالتي قماشة ياريت لوتحطين الجدوووول

مشكورة صاحبة الموووضوع*

----------


## ام شقاري

بالنسبه لصلاة التراويح في مسيد الشيخ زايد في عيمان .. نحن يينا من بوظبي عشان نصلي فيه على اساس ان الشيخ محمد ايوب هو الي بيصليبنا .. و طبعا نحن ما سرنا الا عقب ما تأكدنا من الرقم الي كان محطوط في الجريده -رقم المنظمين لها الشي- و هم حددولنا التواريخ بالضبط متى بيبدأ و متى بيخلص و متى بيبدأ عقبه مشاري العفاسي .. المهم سرنا بس ما كان موجود  :12 (8):  .. حرام قصو علينا .. الله يهديهم

الحمدلله صلينا التراويح هناك بس يعني تخيلي عمرج داقه درب عشان شي معين و ما استوى .. ياللا الحمدلله على كل حال

الحين ما ادري نسير باجر محاوله اخرى و الا لا ؟ .. و الا نرد بوظبي من وقت ؟  :12 (29):

----------


## Sos01234

بنات الله يخليكم ابا جدول محاظرات العين مع اسامي المحاظرين ...

ضروووووووووووووووووري

----------


## عوشة

بنااااااااااااات بوظبي

مركز تواصل للاستشارات بيسوي محاضره عن اعجاز القرآن الكريم يوم الثلاثاء في مسرح مدرسة الغزالي من الساعه 9:30 لين 11 بعد التراويح.. الشيخ عبيد الجعيدي

ويوم الاربعا محاضرة (ارم ذات العماد) من 9:30 لين 11:30 نفس الشيخ ونفس المكان

وبالتوفيق

----------


## thariya

> بالنسبه لصلاة التراويح في مسيد الشيخ زايد في عيمان .. نحن يينا من بوظبي عشان نصلي فيه على اساس ان الشيخ محمد ايوب هو الي بيصليبنا .. و طبعا نحن ما سرنا الا عقب ما تأكدنا من الرقم الي كان محطوط في الجريده -رقم المنظمين لها الشي- و هم حددولنا التواريخ بالضبط متى بيبدأ و متى بيخلص و متى بيبدأ عقبه مشاري العفاسي .. المهم سرنا بس ما كان موجود  .. حرام قصو علينا .. الله يهديهم
> 
> الحمدلله صلينا التراويح هناك بس يعني تخيلي عمرج داقه درب عشان شي معين و ما استوى .. ياللا الحمدلله على كل حال
> 
> الحين ما ادري نسير باجر محاوله اخرى و الا لا ؟ .. و الا نرد بوظبي من وقت ؟


حرام؟؟كيف تقولين قصوا عليكم...انا صليت بالمسيد :Smile: 
الليله وصل العفاسي وبيبدأ يصلي فيهم 10 ليالي
ومن عقبه بيصلي فارس عباد...اللي يصلي بالحساوي حاليا
اما محمد ايوب كان 4 ليالي وسافر خلااااااااص
(( مسجد الشيخ زايد بعجمـــــــــــــــــــان ))

----------


## ام شقاري

> حرام؟؟كيف تقولين قصوا عليكم...انا صليت بالمسيد
> الليله وصل العفاسي وبيبدأ يصلي فيهم 10 ليالي
> ومن عقبه بيصلي فارس عباد...اللي يصلي بالحساوي حاليا
> اما محمد ايوب كان 4 ليالي وسافر خلااااااااص
> (( مسجد الشيخ زايد بعجمـــــــــــــــــــان ))


الغاليه مب قصدي شي .. الرقم الي حطوه في الجريده و اتصلنا عليه قالولنا عن المواعيد المغلوطه .. يمكن الي ردت علي ما تدري انهم غيروا -الله اعلم- مع اني استانست يوم رمستها حسيتها وايد متحمسه .. على العموم ما كان من نصيبنا نصلي وياه .. ان شاء الله مره ثانيه
ومشكوره على تعقيبج .. بارك الله فيج
بس ما قلتيلي اي يوم انتي صليتي مع محمد ايوب .. و اذا عندج تواريخ محدده اذكريها الله يخليج

----------


## ام شقاري

شوفو هاي المعلومات من موقع رمضان عجمان .. توني لقيتها
http://ramadanajman.ae/index.php?opt...list&Itemid=35

مذكور فيها ان محمد ايوب المفروض موجود يوم 5/9 .. و هو نفس اليوم الي سرناه و ما كان موجود .. الله يعلم يمكن قصدهم ان صلى الليله الي قبلها 
ما قصروا عيمان و الله .. ما كنت متوقعه ان بيسوون كل ها الفعاليات .. تصفحوا الموقع وايد حلو .. الله يوفقهم

----------


## الجناحيه

الله يعافيكم اللي يعرف تواريخ المحاضرات اللي في دبى ذكرونا فان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين

----------


## thariya

> الغاليه مب قصدي شي .. الرقم الي حطوه في الجريده و اتصلنا عليه قالولنا عن المواعيد المغلوطه .. يمكن الي ردت علي ما تدري انهم غيروا -الله اعلم- مع اني استانست يوم رمستها حسيتها وايد متحمسه .. على العموم ما كان من نصيبنا نصلي وياه .. ان شاء الله مره ثانيه
> ومشكوره على تعقيبج .. بارك الله فيج
> بس ما قلتيلي اي يوم انتي صليتي مع محمد ايوب .. و اذا عندج تواريخ محدده اذكريها الله يخليج


محمد ايوب وصل يوم السبت...
بدا يصلي التراويح من يوم الأحد حتى يوم الأربعاء
وفارس عباد صلى من الخميس حتى يوم السبت ((البارحه))
اليوم الأحد حتى ليله17 بيصلي العفاسي...يعني الثلاثاء اخر ليله((10 ليالي))
ومن عقبه راح يكمل فارس عباد
(( الغاليه انا اعرف الجدول لأني اعرف الأشخاص اللي يشتغلون هناك))
واستقبلنا العفاسي من المطار البارحـــــــه
اما عن الموقع اللي ذكرتيه..امكن في غلط...وما انتبهوا له..والسموحه منج الغلاااااااااا

----------


## thariya

> شوفو هاي المعلومات من موقع رمضان عجمان .. توني لقيتها
> http://ramadanajman.ae/index.php?opt...list&Itemid=35
> 
> مذكور فيها ان محمد ايوب المفروض موجود يوم 5/9 .. و هو نفس اليوم الي سرناه و ما كان موجود .. الله يعلم يمكن قصدهم ان صلى الليله الي قبلها 
> ما قصروا عيمان و الله .. ما كنت متوقعه ان بيسوون كل ها الفعاليات .. تصفحوا الموقع وايد حلو .. الله يوفقهم


الغاليه جيكت عالموقع....انتي مانتبهتي...
قريتي التواريخ من اليسار...
مكتوب اول خانة من اليمين تاريخ 1\9 حتى5\9 محمد ايوب
........واتصلت عالأدارة...وقالوا كل شي صح بالجدول...

----------


## ساره_2001

*من 7 رمضان إلى 20 رمضان 
يقام في منطقة الطوار في دبي مقابل صالة رقم 2 لمطار دبي الدولي،
محاضرات تبدأ من الساعة 9:30 مساءً ويوجد مكان مخصص للنساء..

فضيلة الشيخ / محمد حسان ................... يوم الأحد 7/ رمضان..........عنوان المحاضرة ( غرس الاسلام )
فضيلة الشيخ / محمد حسين يعقوب............يوم الاثنين 8/ رمضان.........عنوان المحاضرة ( وننشئهم على طاعته ) 
فضيلة الشيخ / صالح المغامسي................يوم الثلاثاء 9/ رمضان........عنوان المحاضرة ( النبي في المدينة )
فضيلة الشيخ / عبد الواحد المغربي............يوم الاربعاء10/ رمضان......عنوان المحاضرة ( ريحانة الحب في رمضان )
فضيلة الشيخ / محمد الشنقيطي................يوم الخميس11/ رمضان......عنوان المحاضرة ( صنائع المعروف )
فضيلة الشيخ / د. خالد المصلح................يوم الجمعة 12/ رمضان.......عنوان المحاضرة ( باب لا يغلق )
فضيلة الشيخ / عبد الله الكمالي................يوم الجمعة 12/ رمضان.......عنوان المحاضرة ( قصة وزير)
فضيلة الشيخ / د. ابراهيم الدويش............يوم السبت13/ رمضان.........عنوان المحاضرة ( سهام للصيد )
فضيلة الشيخ / عبد المحسن الأحمد...........يوم الأحد 14/ رمضان.........عنوان المحاضرة ( يا بُني اركب معنا )
فضيلة الشيخ / خالد الغامدي..................يوم الاثنين 15/ رمضان........عنوان المحاضرة ( جني الغراس )
فضيلة الشيخ / محمود المصري..............يوم الاثنين 15/ رمضان........عنوان المحاضرة ( أسعد بيت في العالم )
فضيلة الشيخ / أبو اسحاق الحويني..........يوم الثلاثاء 16/ رمضان.......عنوان المحاضرة ( علم الحديث وحفظ الغرس )
فضيلة الشيخ / د. محمد العريفي.............يوم الأربعاء 17/ رمضان.......عنوان المحاضرة ( دلوني على قبرها )
فضيلة الشيخ / سليمان الجبيلان.............يوم الخميس18/ رمضان........عنوان المحاضرة ( قلبك لمن؟ )


** للاستفسار يرجى الاتصال على رقم 700040000 ask dubai ***

----------


## كويتانا

جزاج الله خير

كان خاطرب اسمع محمد حسان
بس توني ادري

ما ينقلونه على التلفزيون؟

----------


## عيون الفلاحي

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن

محاضرات في بعض مساجــد دبــــي

----------


## نسايم العين

محاضره الشيخ سليمان الجبيلان يوم الأربعاء تاريخ 17\سبتمبر المكان في مسرح مكتبه زايد (خلف حديقه السليمي )الساعه 9:30مساء

----------


## بنوتهVIP

جزاكم الله ألف خير

----------


## بنت الاحمدي

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## سكون العين

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## فقيدة زااايد

جازاكم الله كل خير

----------


## *تووووتة*

يزاج الله خـــــــــــير

----------


## شيخة نفسي

fبك تشتري اافتان

----------


## pinkdream 89

جزاكم الله كل خير ...
و تسلمون ع الموضوع الحلو و النافع...

----------


## قلب خلي2

*تسلميين على هالمبااادره الحلوه منج..^^

يعطييج العافيه وماا قصرتي..*

----------

